# Best Jumping Saddles



## Charlie Bucket (6 June 2012)

Hi, I'm looking for a new jumping saddle, and just wondering what the best is, in your opinion?

I currently have a WOW XC seat, and I hate it!

Quite liking the Bates Elevation DS+.

Thanks


----------



## ellie_e (6 June 2012)

I tried the Bates when It came out, its awful, but thats my personal taste, I went for Albion K2 Jump, I love this saddle!


----------



## Kenzo (6 June 2012)

I think it's a case of trying as many as you can to see which suits you best as well as your horse, I'm thinking one make/model may be great on one horse and no comfortable to jump in on another.

I have a Kieffer Norbert Koof which is very forward cut however the knee blocks are built in, rather than ones you can move on other jumps saddles like certain Albion jump saddles for example, so in mine you need to ride really short to get the benefit of them, some folk don't like the blocks at all and prefer not to feel 'wedged in' so to speak, really like my friends Albion but nothing beats jumping in a Butet...unfortunately I don't have the pennies for one of those....nor a good enough horse to warrent one either!


----------



## loverly (6 June 2012)

I'm in love with my Saddle Exchange 4* Jumping Saddle. It's a local saddlery to me, and I only came across them by chance - and i'm so glad I did!

Really the comfiest saddle I've ridden in and I found the large removable knee and thigh rolls  ideal for x-c and s-j. 

http://www.saddleexchange.com/productitem.html?gid=10


----------



## mrussell (6 June 2012)

Prestige event... moveable blocks, flat seat, adjustable head,  lush......

Just like this one...  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130707718067?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## sbloom (6 June 2012)

You'll get as many opinions as there are days of the year, and none of them might fit your horse or you - if you have a good saddle fitter get them out and see what works.  If you don't then I'd ask for recommendations on here.

If you have an idea of what you like in a saddle, or what fits your horse, then you might be able to get more useful ideas from others.


----------



## be positive (6 June 2012)

sbloom said:



			You'll get as many opinions as there are days of the year, and none of them might fit your horse or you - if you have a good saddle fitter get them out and see what works.  If you don't then I'd ask for recommendations on here.

If you have an idea of what you like in a saddle, or what fits your horse, then you might be able to get more useful ideas from others.
		
Click to expand...

This, having just gone through the process of trying to find one to a) suit the horse b) suit the rider, we tried many different styles and ended up with a lovely but expensive new Amerigo Vega, the horse loves it, luckily so does the rider.

We found the horse would not jump in any Albion we tried, rider did not like Bates, finding Ideals was impossible, the Equipe was nice but horse preferred the pricey  one.


----------



## Jesstickle (6 June 2012)

I guess it depends what you like. I don't like much in the way of blocks/big knee rolls and I like a flatish seat. 

I have this
http://www.frankbaines.com/page.asp?id=24&productid=78&Elan-Close-Contact-Wool-Panel-Saddle

and I love it. The Albion K2 would be my worse nightmare but loads of people love them. Horses for courses I guess


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (6 June 2012)

I have an Albion K2 jump Ultima, which has custom nubuck on the seat, and nubuck on the knee rolls.  I had it made to my spec and it arrived last week 

I can honestly tell you, that my confidence has gone from a 3 out of 10, to a 10 out of 10 in just 7 days!  
My horse can be sharp and has a slightly quirky edge to him, and my main problem was with the shiny slippery seats that many new leather saddles seem to have these days. Last December I was badly hurt after a fall, and I blame the smooth, slippery leather, as it didn't give me a chance when my horse went into corkscrew bronking mode.

I knew I quite liked the K2 jump, as I'd had one before, but it wasn't perfect and I knew what I wanted to improve it, so I asked if it could be done, and they did it! My saddle arrived last week and it's just amazing. I'm riding better and more confidently than I have in years.

I had a jump lesson the day after I received it, and I was astonished at how secure I felt and how easy it was to relax, and it's much softer and more comfortable than standard ones.
I went for a hack round the village common in the rain on Saturday and it was very spooky, umbrellas up, we got chased by barking dogs. My horse was 'on one' and I felt completely secure and was so relaxed, even when he did some major spooks and tried to drop and spin.  
I then jumped a pre-novice cross country course on Sunday (I barely even dared jump a log 6 months ago!!!), and I won my working hunter class this bank holiday and jumped my round beautifully.  I only entered at the last minute as I'd never have dreamed I'd be jumping so soon.


----------



## Posie (6 June 2012)

I have a black country quantum jump saddle and I love it! Puts me in a perfect position and is dead comfy.


----------



## SpottyTB (6 June 2012)

I have a Kent & Masters Jump saddle, it's lovely, movable blocks, changable gullet system and it's leather! I use it for most thing's and it's gorgeous to ride in  thoroughly reccomend a try! We bought ours brand new for around £700 which i think is quite reasonable for a jumping saddle? 

 .. http://www.kentandmasters.co.uk/original-range/jump-range/46-jump


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (6 June 2012)

Have to say i love my whitaker! plan on saving up for a devoucoux one soon tho as they are LUSH


----------



## flyingfeet (6 June 2012)

Charlie Bucket said:



			I currently have a WOW XC seat, and I hate it!

Quite liking the Bates Elevation DS+.

Thanks 

Click to expand...

How about just swapping your seat - if it's a size 2 I have a deep seat (The Elevation DS stands for deep seat), and I'd prefer a flat seat!


----------

